# Trade Chris Paul?



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Now hear me out. I don't really see it anywhere but I would not be surprised to see Chris Paul ending up being an injury prone superstar a la McGrady and Yao. Now the Hornets have Darren Collison who can probably start on any NBA team that doesn't have a top 10 point guard and Darren Collison isn't the type of guy you'd want to run a 2 point guard backcourt with when your other point guard is Chris Paul and I just don't really see a future of both of them on the same team.

Now the Hornets can trade Darren Collison and probably get someone of like Carlos Boozer/Joe Johnson/Tony Parker level or they can trade Chris Paul and get some guys more along the breath of Chris Bosh + another good player.

Or am I an idiot.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

since when has the good play of a rookie make a top 5 (and young) player in the entire league expendable?? Chris Pauls injuries have not shown to be a result of recurring injuries to the same place and have been completely unrelated to eachother, hes not injury prone.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You're reaching. The Hornets should trade Collison but they'd probably have to drug test the GM that gives up an in-prime all-star caliber player for him. They need to get a more than solid swingman for him though.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What if you got a LeBron/Durant/Wade/Howard type of guy in return? Not worth thinking about?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Paul is better than all those guys except Lebron. He's signed to a contract. Wade and Lebron are not signed to a contract. Wade is five years older than Paul. Howard isn't even close to being the same level of player.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Id think about trading Chris Paul for Dwight Howard...


----------

